# Amateur show Ch/Best of Breed - Amateur



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Several of us discussed this at the last show we went to. Even people who have been in the business for 30yrs breeder/handlers feel that something has to change.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think they should let the handlers duke it out rather then judge the dogs. Sometimes that seems like it might be more fair then what is happening now. 

I think an Amateur class might attract a lot of attention, but to go after the points, you still need to compete with the pros. Perhaps an Amateur Championship? How do you tell an Amateur from a pro? Sometimes it is hard to know the difference.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

vrocco1 said:


> I think they should let the handlers duke it out rather then judge the dogs. Sometimes that seems like it might be more fair then what is happening now.
> 
> .


Can you imagine the betting pools!!!! Better than NASCAR and The Olympic put toigether for spectating. I have a matchup in mind, even.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I think they should let the handlers duke it out rather then judge the dogs. Sometimes that seems like it might be more fair then what is happening now.
> 
> I think an Amateur class might attract a lot of attention, but to go after the points, you still need to compete with the pros. Perhaps an Amateur Championship? How do you tell an Amateur from a pro? Sometimes it is hard to know the difference.


This is very true. There are some breeder/owner/handlers who are truly "amateur" in that they have never been paid a dime to show a dog, and seeing them in the ring strikes fear in the hearts of some of the winningest pros. They know how to condition, to groom, and to present as well or better than any pro.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Why don't you guys do it like Professional Golf??? Have a couple of "lesser" tours (shows) that are just below the "big tour" where (in this case) amateurs learn the feel and rules. If it was limited to the amateur class it would really help in all aspects. Tiger didn't seem to have any problems when he went to the "Show" but look at how much amateur experience he had.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Why don't you guys do it like Professional Golf??? Have a couple of "lesser" tours (shows) that are just below the "big tour" where (in this case) amateurs learn the feel and rules. If it was limited to the amateur class it would really help in all aspects. Tiger didn't seem to have any problems when he went to the "Show" but look at how much amateur experience he had.


There are matches, which would, I suppose, equate the same way. It is far too expensive for kennel clubs to hold shows as it is, and having to produce even another would be nearly impossible. I think that if it is going to be done, that there needs to be an amateur class, but the winner of that class would compete in Winners with everyone else. I'm sorta inclined to say leave things as they are, because there is _always _going to be someone complaining - I can see people saying s/he shouldn't be considered an "amateur" - s/he's been showing forEVER". 
There already is a "novice" class, and it's rarely used...


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

Is this what you are talking about?

http://www.akc.org/events/conformation/beginners.cfm

*Amateur-Owner-Handler* – For dogs that are at least six months of age that are not champions. Dogs must be handles in the class by the registered owner of the dog and is limited to exhibitors who have not, at any point in time, been a professional dog handler, AKC approved conformation judge, or employed as an assistant to a professional handler (effective January 1, 2009) (optional class).


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

twogoldenboys said:


> Is this what you are talking about?
> 
> http://www.akc.org/events/conformation/beginners.cfm
> 
> *Amateur-Owner-Handler* – For dogs that are at least six months of age that are not champions. Dogs must be handles in the class by the registered owner of the dog and is limited to exhibitors who have not, at any point in time, been a professional dog handler, AKC approved conformation judge, or employed as an assistant to a professional handler (effective January 1, 2009) (optional class).


 
I think that the jist of the thread has been more about a competition entirely for amateurs, or at least some way to achieve a championship title without having competed against pros.

The Amateur/Owner-Handler class will be new in 2009, and is an OPTIONAL class for clubs to have at their shows. I'm going to be interested to see how actively utilized that class will be.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Boy do I remember my first time in the show ring. It was with Keeper when she was just 7 months old and I had never even been to a handling class. I was in this class with one other person (Pam Tilotson). I had no idea who she was at the time. The judge was somehow able to figure out I had no idea what I was doing :no:. After my lame attempt to stack Keeper she says to me "Sir, just watch the woman in front of you and do whatever she does" Pam turned around, smiled said "Relax you are doing fine" I was not sure if the judge ever even looked at the dogs - I know she did but - I knew there was not a chance in hell we would do anything. :no: When we left the ring Pam said I had a beautiful bitch and all I needed was to find a handling class. I was able to find one and a month later I again showed Keeper, this time at HVGRC Specialty and we took third in the class. Guess who took fourth - yep it was Pam and she said "I told you she was nice, Congratulations" By far rhe highlight of my conformation "career".


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Boy do I remember my first time in the show ring. It was with Keeper when she was just 7 months old and I had never even been to a handling class. I was in this class with one other person (Pam Tilotson). I had no idea who she was at the time. The judge was somehow able to figure out I had no idea what I was doing :no:. After my lame attempt to stack Keeper she says to me "Sir, just watch the woman in front of you and do whatever she does" Pam turned around, smiled said "Relax you are doing fine" I was not sure if the judge ever even looked at the dogs - I know she did but - I knew there was not a chance in hell we would do anything. :no: When we left the ring Pam said I had a beautiful bitch and all I needed was to find a handling class. I was able to find one and a month later I again showed Keeper, this time at HVGRC Specialty and we took third in the class. Guess who took fourth - yep it was Pam and she said "I told you she was nice, Congratulations" By far rhe highlight of my conformation "career".


That's a fun story, and also shows how much even a few words from someone experienced can mean to a novice. I especially like the happy ending!


----------

